# MSI B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC



## Black Haru (Jul 31, 2018)

The AMD B450 series chipset is here, with the full-size ATX MSI B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC. MSI is walking the tightrope of a budget board that still offers a premium experience, for example it has two M.2 slots, full RGB support and WiFi.

*Show full review*


----------



## Tequila_Burp (Aug 15, 2018)

I wish I could see a review with a 2700x stock and OC speed.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 15, 2018)

Thumbs down from me for the review, mulitiple screen shots of the BIOS without any explanation is enough for me to just skim through and not bother, just like the author.


----------



## John Naylor (Aug 15, 2018)

Given the limitations of the platform, I'd spend an extra $36 and use 8600k w/ MSI Z370 SLI Plus.  I mean if the goal is to be abale to utilize Ryzen's advantage in workstation apps, I wouldn't be using a budget MoBo.


----------



## Amite (Aug 22, 2018)

Ordered B450M MORTAR TITANIUM  with some new ram last Friday.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Aug 24, 2018)

Got it, installed & updating win 10 now with 2600X goodness!  should be excellent board for single vga users. Only issue I can see at this point is early bios limitations... but after 5 yrs of AM3+ usage, I don't really care.


----------

